# Headset's left ear-cup doesn't work



## Lotem (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi,
I have a Tt eSports Shock ONE, and its left ear-cup just suddenly stopped working.
I have no idea why and there seems to be no reason for it.
I want to try and solve it before using the warranty, mainly because i don't have time to go to the store I got it from.
Thanks!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I strongly advise you to return it to the shop. Trying to fix it yourself will invalidate the warrant. If you are unsuccessful, in fixing it, the shop will not then help.


----------



## Lotem (Feb 17, 2012)

I didn't mean to fix the hardware itself,
I meant fixing it software wise, if that's the problem.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

OK - I am not too familiar with that unit. However I am assuming that it is a conventional headset with microphone..

I could be wrong but usually if one headpiece stops working it is indicative of a broken connection either at the jack end or where the wire is flexed a lot. It could also be a 'blown' voice coil within the headpiece itself.

If you have Skype, you can test it in the Skype Audio setup. Have you tried listening to any MP3 music with them?

I cannot imagine (but could be wrong) that it is a software problem.

Other than that, I cannot think of anything else.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

You would first need to confirm the headset itself is not at fault. Have you tested it on a another system? If the headset is faulty, software will not repair it.

PS: As these are USB, the problem will not exist at the jack end. A driver reinstall may correct it.


----------



## Lotem (Feb 17, 2012)

Tried a driver reinstall, did not help.
I will try to use it on a different computer but it does look like a hardware problem.

Guess I'll have to return it.
Thanks anyway!


----------



## Lotem (Feb 17, 2012)

I just realized that this happened after Windows 7 restarted the computer to install new updates. (While I was asleep)
Could that be the reason?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

gcavan said:


> PS: As these are USB, the problem will not exist at the jack end. A driver reinstall may correct it.


The point I was making was that if the problem turns out to be a broken cable, the breaks are usually at one end or the other of the cable. IE where the cable flexes most.- The wire will be, in most probability, multi-strand copper wire. Copper 'work hardens' as it flexes and goes brittle quickly. The embrittlement causes the strands to fracture and separate. 

I was not aware that it was a USB connector - It doesn't change the fact of physics that embrittlement & fractures are usually at the point of most flexing.

As a point of interest, in 10 years of running a radio communications repair shop, we had literally hundreds of headsets and microphones for repair. I cannot remember even one where the broken wire was not in an area of maximum flexing and that is where the wires enter a connector (jack/plug/socket/fitting/grommet/gland) where it is held firm.

I hope for Lotem's sake, a driver install will solve the problem.


----------



## Lotem (Feb 17, 2012)

Quick update-
Did a System Restore to check if it's the updates fault, then I checked and saw that the updates are still installed after the Restore has been done.
But while taking off the headphones I noticed that with moving the left ear-cup the sound worked for a brief second.
After moving it back and forth a bit the sound returned completely.
But of course moving it a bit produces some noises and sometimes stops the sound.

Anyway, I'll have to return it to the store.
Thanks you guys for the help.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> As these are USB, the problem will not exist at the jack end.


Was simply an observation; the point being that a break at the USB connector would disable the entire headset, not just one channel.


----------

